# gute 120mm kompakt Wasserkühlung?



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Dezember 2015)

*gute 120mm kompakt Wasserkühlung?*

Hallo Zusammen,

aktuell habe ich bei einer Haswell Basis zusammen mit GTX 970 einen Ninja 4 Kühler in einem R5-PCGH Gehäuse, das taugt auch soweit, aber für höchste Kühlleistung wäre es gut, mit einer kleinen Wasserkühlung direkt die CPU-Abwärme nach draußen zu bringen, ohne den Kühler bzw. den Radiator mit warmer Grafikkarten Luft zu beaufschlagen. Platz wäre dafür nach unten raus.

Gehäuse: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...st-fractal-design-define-r5-pcgh-edition.html
siehe Bild unten.

Ideal wäre ein Radiator an der Stelle des 120mm Lüfters, oder anstatt den beiden Lüftern unten. Betreibt man Wasserkühlungspumpen immer mit 12V, oder geht das regelbar, idealterweise mit 4-PIN Regelung, 3-PIN erlaubt mein Mainboard nicht. Könnt Ihr irgend etwas mit 120mm oder 140mm Radiator empfehlen? Kühlleistung wäre wichtiger, leise sollte es im gedämmten Gehäuse sein.


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: gute 120mm kompakt Wasserkühlung?*

1. Wärme nach unten raus funktioniert nicht.
2. Jede 120mm KoWaKü ist im besten Fall genauso stark wie ein 120-140mm Turm, meistens jedoch deutlich lauter. Die Thermodynamik kann nicht ausgetrickst werden, wenn die Kühloberfläche zusammengestrichen wird...

Das Minimum für einen übertakteten Haswell ist eine 240mm KoWaKü. Alles Andere ist Quatsch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: gute 120mm kompakt Wasserkühlung?*

zu 1.: Warum nicht? Muss die Pumpe unterhalb des Radiators liegen?  Wegen Luftblasen?
zu 2.: Das stimmt in diesem Fall nicht, weil der CPU-Kühler warme Luft von der Grafikkarte bekommt, das heizt ihn auf, wäre er unten, würden sowohl CPU-Kühler als auch die Grafikkarte ausschließlich kalte Luft bekommen.


----------



## Zwitschack (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: gute 120mm kompakt Wasserkühlung?*

der Grund ist einfach: es bildet sich ein Luftkreislauf. Unten die warme Luft raus und vorn wieder rein, da die warme Luft aufsteigt. Zumal denke ich persönlich, dass eine AiO Geldverschwendung bei dir ist (vor allem die 120/140mm).


----------



## the_leon (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: gute 120mm kompakt Wasserkühlung?*

1. doch das funktioniert schon
aber ich würde eher ne 240er statt ner 120er empfehlen.
Als 240er die Arctic Liquid Cooler 240, oder die Cooler Master Nepton 240M


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: gute 120mm kompakt Wasserkühlung?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> zu 1.: Warum nicht? Muss die Pumpe unterhalb des Radiators liegen?  Wegen Luftblasen?



Ja, weil es nicht möglich ist AiO-Waküs ohne Lufteinschluss zu befüllen. Zumindest Arctic weißt bei ihren GPU- und CPU-Wakus auch ausdrücklich darauf hin, zumindest einen Teil des Radiators oberhalb der Pumpe zu platzieren. Gelangt Lüft in die Pumpe wird sie lauter als nötig.

Ich rate wie leon auch zur Arctic Liquid 240. Die vier Lüfte lassen sich zwischen 500-1350 U/min regeln, die Pumpe läuft im Auslieferungszustand über den 3pin Anschluss mit 12V. Entweder du hängst sie an eine Steuerung oder du bestellst einen Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm - Schwarz  für 2,50€ gleich mit um bei Bedarf die Drehzahl senken zu können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: gute 120mm kompakt Wasserkühlung?*



the_leon schrieb:


> 1. doch das funktioniert schon
> aber ich würde eher ne 240er statt ner 120er empfehlen.
> Als 240er die Arctic Liquid Cooler 240, oder die Cooler Master Nepton 240M


Das sieht ja in der Tat gut aus, 60,-€ für ein Paket mit 4 Lüftern? Aber bevor ich das mache, will ich erstmal ein wenig testen, ob das  überhaupt etwas bringt. Ich lese erstmal Testberichte dazu, gerade die  Wasserpumpengeräusche machen mir Sorgen für die Lautlosigkeit im Ideal und auch die Montage unten. Wäre aber für das Gehäuse echt eine Alternative. Dann wäre das R5 PCGH wieder High-End Hardware tauglich. 
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A) in WasserkÃ¼hlung: Komplettsets | heise online Preisvergleich
*
Fragen zur Arctic Liquid Cooler 240:*
- Kann man auch an komplette Fertiganlagen einen Ausgleichsbehälter anbauen? Dann müßte dieser doch nur ganz nach oben und das Problem mit Luftblasen wäre gegessen
- Ich finde nichts zum Wasserpumpenanschluß. Ist das auch ein 4-PIN Anschluss?  Viele alte Wasserkühlungen haben 3-PIN Anschlüsse, das versteht mein Board nicht.
ARCTIC | Liquid Freezer 240 | Silent CPU Cooler for Intel | wide compatibility | quiet air cooling solution | efficient heat transfer | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC



Zwitschack schrieb:


> der Grund ist einfach: es bildet sich ein  Luftkreislauf. Unten die warme Luft raus und vorn wieder rein, da die  warme Luft aufsteigt. .


Viel wird das nicht sein, zum Netzteil würde ich unten eine kleine "Sperrwand" einziehen, einfach ein kleines Winkelblech mit doppelseitigem Klebenband.


----------

